# Excision of fracture fragments



## rlamprea01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

How will you code for excision of fracture fragments at the base of mid phalanx?  

Fragment is too small and doesn't warrant for Percutaneous Pinning.  Physician decided to poke a small hole and excised the small fracture fragment.    

Thanks.


----------



## ewinnacott (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm thinking 10120 for finger or 28190 for foot since it was a small fragment it could be classified as a foreign body. Hope this helps!


----------

